# a new pen onsite



## papertears (Feb 24, 2008)

i have no formal training in writing beyond what is taught for a college degree.  words are an obsession for me though, as i adore reading, languages, observing conversations, word games, cinema, public speaking, listening to speeches, debates, poetry, prose, lyrics and idioms!  i have posted on a few poetry sites before, but never shared any of my short stories.  i write almost every night in my journal, as i find it a good way to blow off steam and keep track of life events.  my memory has been damaged permanently so i depend on my journal quite a bit.  

i have far too many favorite writers to even begin to list works and names.  i am descended from one of my favorite American poets, Robert Frost though.  its too bad the talent wasn't hereditary, i am fond of his conversational style poetry.  

i am probably more open-minded than average.  i picked up the pen seriously in an effort to try healing some damage in my life, and its worked amazingly well.  none of my creative work is published.  i am a former/recovering software developer and so i have a few technical papers out there, but that is not what my goal is.  my goal here is to get feedback, read other folks work, make friends and enjoy myself.  

lets see, i was about one class short of having a minor in Native American Lit when i transfered to a new college.  i'm currently on a leave of absence from my software job and taking writing courses to see how that works out.  my favorite writing class this semester is short stories, something i haven't tried in over 20 years.  i also am studying by book, the art of writing tanka.

aside from words, i like asian cinema, sci-fi and fantasy, being outdoors, cats, dark chocolate, older video games, Star Wars, pink flowery girly things that smell pretty, four wheeling in my '97 Jeep, spicy New Mexican food, homebrewing rootbeer, raging thunderstorms, anime, legos, all kinds of music, and people who turn cell phones on vibrate during movies.  i studied and played the viola for ~20 years.

thanks, if you read this far!
~papertears


----------



## twilit (Feb 24, 2008)

Wow, a very detailed introduction.  It's awesome that you're a descendant of Robert Frost..and that you play viola.  Can't wait to read some of your works. ^ ^


----------



## RhodenTheHunter (Feb 24, 2008)

Good introduction! I think your title has alot charisma in it and i think that with that college degree youre gonna do great!


----------



## CodeRed (Feb 24, 2008)

:lone: Special welcome to papertears! 

Nice to see you here!


----------



## ArlenOrobono (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!
Enjoy your time here .


----------



## chimchimski (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello! I love you name _papertears. _Welcome, I enjoyed reading about you and look forward to reading your posts!


----------



## Sam (Feb 24, 2008)

Not to rain on the party or anything, and before I say this, let me cordially welcome you to writing forums. It's great to see new people here. On the negative side, for someone who has a college degree, you don't seem to be able to use capital letters very well, and your use of commas where full-stops are necessary seems a little much. I hope I'm not being harsh, but I'm just preparing you for what lays ahead should you post some work. People on here will tear into you for making rudimentary mistakes like that. 

Sam.


----------



## Nickie (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello to you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi there and welcome to WF


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi and welcome to the forums!


----------



## papertears (Feb 27, 2008)

wow, you people are friendly!  thanks to everyone for the many posts!

and to the person who posted about my lack of punctuation and noted that i have a college degree.  yes, i'll be up front. you will notice problems with my grammar. (especially when i am casual in postings.)  

in 2005 i sustained permanent brain damage including amnesia during surgery and had to relearn some of my basics--spelling, vocabulary and punctuation.  not all of it has come back as fast or at all.  i realize this hinders the notion of a writing career, but hindsight...  i only mention this because it was first pointed out, i'm not asking for a pity party. :-({|=(this is great, i've never seen a smilie playing a violin!)  i will try not to torture anyone with grammar.
 
as for the capitalization issue, i guess thats a product of me being the strange person i am--totally unrelated to the brain damage.  

i don't fancy myself e.e. cummings.  when i write, i do attempt flow control and capitalization.  wait, that sounds like an insult to that great poet that i so enjoy reading.  that is not what i meant.  

thanks again for the big warm welcome folks!


----------



## Sam (Feb 27, 2008)

That's very sad, Papertears. I'm sorry if I came over as being a jerk. I was merely pointing out that your grammar needed a bit of work. But I see now that I was completely wrong. Apologies. 

Sam.


----------



## papertears (Feb 29, 2008)

Sam Winchester said:


> That's very sad, Papertears. I'm sorry if I came over as being a jerk. I was merely pointing out that your grammar needed a bit of work. But I see now that I was completely wrong. Apologies.
> 
> Sam.



Sam,

You were simply pointing out something that didn't make sense.  Someone with a college degree making rather basic punctuation errors.  Further more, I appreciate your warning me.  I started writing before the incident and continued again when I felt I had enough confidence built up.  You are correct, its a writing site and people do harp on grammar.  

Absolutely no worries, no offense was taken!  Everything is cool!  

In fact, I read it as kindness, because I have posted on other forums and been ripped to shreds about my lousy grammar!

ty,
~pt  :flower:


----------



## Ty_lol (Mar 1, 2008)

Wlcome to the forum.  Enjoy your time here.


----------

